# the most u've paid



## gary007 (Apr 3, 2011)

whats the most u've paid for fish? my blood parrott was about £14 and i always thought discus was most expensive to buy until i saw a catfish selling for £200 as it grows large the reason charging alot.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Well over $200 for Passer King Angelfish back in the 80s.

My most expensive that I currently own (not what I paid but what they're worth), are my showsize Vlamingi tang (probably $150+) and a red frogfish ($120).


----------



## Ladayen (Aug 21, 2011)

Personally.. I think it was about $20 for a figure 8 puffer. Sadly I screwed up his tank and it died a week later :x

I saw a catfish that was about 2.5-3' long at Big Al's in Edmonton for $500


----------



## Sanctum38 (Oct 2, 2011)

lol, personally, about $10 

But theres a really nice 1.5' Clown Knife Fish at my LFS for about $75


----------



## CisBackA (Sep 4, 2011)

100$ mark i think.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

This is not the thread I should be posting and probably for many of the monster fish keepers. Can't remember the last time I spend too much on a single fish.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

$15.99 a fish


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

$15 for me


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

personally I like the 3 for $2.99 deals lol The most I have spent thus far on one fish was $20 for my Black Orchid HM Betta


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

lets see... I've had lots of datnods, a "16 fire eel, a tonne of bichirs (6 different species), my FRT, and a lot more different fish. Not to mention the $20 feeders I used to buy 3x a week. I dont want to put a price on it. Its TOO expensive HAHAHA!


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

around 20-40 for Sub-adult Geophagus is probably the most I've ever spent :0


----------



## hlee72ca (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm waiting for the aro keepers to chime in


----------



## Ruf R (Jun 11, 2010)

King-eL said:


> This is not the thread I should be posting and probably for many of the monster fish keepers. Can't remember the last time I spend too much on a single fish.


Haha ya earl I think I have to totally agree with you there. 
I had a red arrow bought it for I think 2300$
My SUPER RED TEXAS i got for 500$ when smaller and now is a least 5inchs bigger.
My gorilla blue( black Umbee) which it sadly passed away because of an accident was way too much too post up $$$$
My location X male FO umbee at 7inchs 300$
Many more But too many to post


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

Ruf R said:


> Haha ya earl I think I have to totally agree with you there.
> I had a red arrow bought it for I think 2300$
> My SUPER RED TEXAS i got for 500$ when smaller and now is a least 5inchs bigger.
> My gorilla blue( black Umbee) which it sadly passed away because of an accident was way too much too post up $$$$
> ...


I think the food cost is actually more then the fish cost.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Most I paid for a fish was $600. I'm not going to say what though.


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

I'm actually sitting here wondering if I should post something or not. 

Let's just say I've owned fish that you could sell and buy 2000+ tetras.


----------



## hlee72ca (Jun 29, 2010)

deepRED said:


> I'm actually sitting here wondering if I should post something or not.
> 
> Let's just say I've owned fish that you could sell and buy 2000+ tetras.


Are we talking neon tetras or congo tetras?  My most expensive fish was only 500 tetras. I've heard a rumor that someone in the Lower mainland purchased a pair of koi for $20,000 from overseas.


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

I think the most I paid was $60.... reptiles on the other hand... that's where people start to wonder why I haven't been committed yet....


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

hlee72ca said:


> Are we talking neon tetras or congo tetras?  My most expensive fish was only 500 tetras. I've heard a rumor that someone in the Lower mainland purchased a pair of koi for $20,000 from overseas.


I can see someone paying that price for a super high-grade koi breeding pair.


----------



## kaptin99 (Jan 29, 2011)

Long time ago when I did saltwater it was $60.00 and now my new tank was my adonis pleco was around 40.00 and then my 4 denosoni where 150.00.


----------



## Ruf R (Jun 11, 2010)

hondas3000 said:


> I think the food cost is actually more then the fish cost.


What?? Huh??


----------



## blazingazn (Sep 18, 2011)

$20 for a Fingerling Koi.

Although, I have actually spend more on equipment and food than fish so far.


----------



## raeven (May 12, 2011)

The most expensive fish I bought actually happened about an hour ago. I picked up a delzni bichir for about $45 from a store in Guildford. I believe there's one left, so if you're wanting one, head on over lol.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

iv payed 300 each for fh's before. altho now it keep it around 100 when i do get them.


----------



## gary007 (Apr 3, 2011)

anawana i think and it was over a foot long for 75 and the guy saying they reach 36 inches and need 200g at least, thats a monster fish yea.


----------



## jarrod989 (Oct 16, 2011)

ive paid $20 for an oscar and theres a sting ray at my lfs for $300


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hmmm is to much....


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

I have paid in excess of $25 USD when i was overseas for platys 


sad but true


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm about to buy some of Kelvin's fancy goldfish for about $60-$80 each...so I guess that's only about 60 tetras!

I can't imagine buying an aro....gorgeous fish, but they cost more than some cars I've owned in my lifetime!


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

I only buy "cheap" fish...lol... I have paid more for plants than fish (and the plants all usually die faster than the fish do). My most expensive fish have probably been my dwarf corys, or my bettas (about $5 each).


----------



## elemental (Jul 29, 2010)

$34 for my new dragon puffer


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Not the most, but just what I've spent the most on a fish in the last year or more is $80 for a Elongate tang (Acnathurus mata). However, it's big at already 10+" and in beautiful condition. Probably worth $150-200 retail.


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Probably about $25 or 30. (how much is that in tetras?  )


----------



## rgrling (Apr 22, 2010)

$160 for a Black Oranda


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Ask Charles for me, he has access to my accounts and wallet I would say$180.00 a piece for a few exotic plecos.


----------

